
Programming 'language': Brain scans reveal coding uses same regions as speech - rahmanism
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-06-language-brain-scans-reveal-coding.html
======
verdverm
I often wonder how much human languages, math, music, programming, and other
symbolic endeavors overlap...

